# Compressor Ingersoll Rand 7TM10



## Usermane (Apr 28, 2020)

G'day I'm new here thanks for thanks for having me on board. 
I have an SCD Ingersoll Rand 7TM10 compressor & I'd like to know the cfm this unit can produce. I'm finding it difficult to find any info on line. If anyone can help me with this & any other info it would be greatly appreciated. 
Many thanks in advance.


----------

